# Recalls on Mk3



## stueychewy (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi,

Is there a thread on known recalls for the Mk3?

Well anyway - I've just booked my 2l Petrol Sport Roadster in for some warranty fixes and they guy said there are three known issues they are going to fix:

1) Flutter Valves (think this was a thread ages ago, makes a noise when accelerating?)
2) Instrument Panel - bit vague!
3) Power Management - bit worrying!!

So I thought I'd let you guys know they exist - perhaps we should have a sticky whereby we list the recalls/issues that have been fixed along with their codes so people know?

Oh and in case you're wondering what else is wrong...

1) Squeaky gear stick
2) metal rubbing noise on wheel (similar to a rusty disc but never goes!)
3) noise from something loose like the wind deflector when the hood is up
4) traffic announcements keep coming on!
5) seat belts - passenger side never retracts, my side always twisted
6) iPhone cable broken!

phew!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The quality is shining through :lol:


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Do Audi actually have a software fix for the traffic announcement thing??


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1355305


----------



## stueychewy (Oct 6, 2015)

Dano28 said:


> Do Audi actually have a software fix for the traffic announcement thing??


I don't know - I doubt it, but I thought it worth raising for them to have a look at anyway


----------



## stueychewy (Oct 6, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1355305


Thanks - how do we make it a sticky topic?


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

stueychewy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a thread on known recalls for the Mk3?
> 
> ...


Not forgetting the 'thug' sound coming from the suspension system!


----------



## BenjaminB (Mar 24, 2016)

I expect Power Management is related with some flat spots and fuelling holes? Probably not much to worry about....


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

ManuTT said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1355305


Hi Manu,

I have previously read that thread no mention of a traffic announcement fix am running 229 software (if I've looked at the right screen)


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

actually there is no fix for that...but few users are very desperate about it... I activated them then turned off always without any problem..I recall there are 2 way of set them..


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

stueychewy said:


> Dano28 said:
> 
> 
> > Do Audi actually have a software fix for the traffic announcement thing??
> ...


Nope. Had my car in twice for it and no joy. They seem to know it's a problem.

My first service is looming - so yep, traffic announcements and then I have the media going back to the first track on my ipod all the time; the * button on the steering wheel that I have programmed for drive select doesn't actually do anything from time to time when I press it; lastly, the volume control failing to work after I have muted the sound. That's happened a couple of times now. I had to stop the car, switch everything off and then restart. Then it works again. This is both the steering wheel and the dial down by the shifter - neither bring the sound back on after muting it. Very odd. Apart from these minor gripes, my car's done 10k now and zero problems, not even a rattle or squeak. Just gremlins in the system really...


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Apart from these minor gripes, my car's done 10k now and zero problems, not even a rattle or squeak. Just gremlins in the system really...[/quote]

Same here, apart from a twitchy drivers seat belt mine has no other niggles.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Apart from these minor gripes, my car's done 10k now and zero problems, not even a rattle or squeak. Just gremlins in the system really...
> 
> Same here, apart from a twitchy drivers seat belt mine has no other niggles.


+1.
I feel the need to add my voice here to lend some balance to the volume of "It's a disaster I'm rejecting it and buying something else" posts.


----------

